# Original filme umwandeln in mpeg4



## infantri (9. Februar 2010)

Hi all ich verzweifel gerade ein wenig.

Ich bin nicht so der typ der viel cds, dvds bearbeitet bzw brennt oder umwandelt.

Ich bin ein fan von Transformers und habe mir vor kurzem ein neues handy gekauft das filme abspielen kann. 
Mir hat mal ein freund meine transformers 1 so umgewandelt das die datei nur ca 700mb groß war, die ich auch prommt auf mein neues handy geladen habe.

Nur habe ich jetzt das problem das ich transformers 2 auch gerne aufs handy spielen würde, nur weis ich nicht wie. Das format ist mpeg4 aber das ist egal denn das programm von meinem handy wandelt es von selbst um.

Ich müste jetzt nur die original dvd auf meiner platte bekommen, und das am besten so das die nicht 4gb gross ist, sondern nur der reine film ist und aus einer datei besteht.

Ich hab mir schon alles mögliche runtergeladen aber all das was beschrieben wurde was die tollen progs angeblich so können funktionieren einfach nicht, es heisst immer die datei kann nicht gelesen werden.

Befor ich jetzt ewig suche frage ich nu mal hier ob jemand da eine idee hat.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2010)

Also, erstmal dürfen hier keine Tipps genannt werden, wenn man dabei nen Kopierschutz umgehen muss.

Dann wäre die Frage, ob Du den Film inzwischen schon irgendeinem Film-Format vorliegen hast wie avi oder mpeg oder so - wenn ja, dann versuch es mal mit dem Tool "super". Damit müßtest Du eine bereits bestehende Filmdatei in mp4 umwandeln können.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. Februar 2010)

Format Factory Wandelt alles Legale um.

http:////www.chip.de/downloads/FormatFactory_32504225.html


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (9. Februar 2010)

alternativ auch any video converter


----------



## infantri (9. Februar 2010)

Danke für die infos werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Über den Kopierschutz habe ich garnicht nachgedacht^^ Es kann doch nicht verboten sein sein Original gekaufte filme auf tragbare geräte zu kopieren.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2010)

Doch, das Umgehen des Schutzes ist nicht erlaubt. Das wurde vor allem beschlossen, damit Softwareanbieter nicht legal solche Tools verkaufen können und damit jedermann dann Kopieren und verbreiten kann. Das ist weniger gegen die gerichtet, die den Schutz dann doch umgehen - ich kenn jedenfalls keinen, der deswegen je vor Gericht belangt wurde, bzw. wenn dann nur als ein kleines Detail in einem Prozess, in dem das Verbreiten der Filme/Musik die Hauptsache war.

Das heißt, dass Dich sicher niemand verfolgen würde, wenn Du Deine eigenen geschützten DVDs umwandelst, aber Tipps dazu öffentlich und dann auch noch im Forum einer großen Zeitschrift zu geben darf man halt nicht - das wäre so ähnlich, als würd man Tipps&Anleitungen zum Schlösser knacken dulden, nur weil es ja auch sein kann, dass einer nur in seine EIGENE Wohnung will 


ps: ich fänd es angesichts der ganzen mobilen Geräte an sich gut, wenn einer DVD dann einfach ein Gutscheincode zum einmaligen DLoad des Films beiliegen würde - es reicht ja dann auch ne geringe Qualität, wie sie für nen kleinen Player ausreicht, und spart dem ehrlichen Käufer die Arbeit des Umwandelns.


----------



## infantri (9. Februar 2010)

Hi all.

@Herbboy dein beispiel mit der türe hätte es mir nicht besser erklären können,
so sehe ich das jetzt natürlich ein.

Ein freund von mir sagte das es manchmal bei blue ray filme einen online code gibt um sich den als normal dvd runterladen zu können. Und da denke ich wird wohl kaum ein kopierschutz bei sein, denn sonst könnte man die dvd ja nicht kopieren um sie auf dem player sehen zu können.


PS:@Herbboy die idee mit dem einmaligen code fände ich mal klasse das sollte man mal der film industrie vorschlagen.

Ich denke aber auch das die Piraterie was geklaute filme angeht dank blue ray ( quallität) stark zurück fallen wird, denn wer einen grossen fernseher mit full hd und nen player dazu hat will wohl auch die filme in guter qually sehen können. 

MFG


----------



## Witcher (11. Februar 2010)

man kann sich legal filme kopieren. Wenn man sich eine Blu ray oder eine DVD mit Digital Copy funktion kauft ( Film wie z.B Ice age 3) kann man den film nach eingabe des mitgelieferten codes 1 mal kopieren und z.b auf pc, handy usw. speichern


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> man kann sich legal filme kopieren. Wenn man sich eine Blu ray oder eine DVD mit Digital Copy funktion kauft ( Film wie z.B Ice age 3) kann man den film nach eingabe des mitgelieferten codes 1 mal kopieren und z.b auf pc, handy usw. speichern


 
Und wie geht das genau? Ist das ein Downloadcode? Oder ist da sogar ne SOftware mit dabei? ^^ 

Dieses Digital Copy is allerdings sicher noch selten - hab ich bisher noch nie bewußt gesehen. 

Was ich aber schon ab und an gesehen hab sind DVD-Filme ohne Kopierschutz, und zwar Topfilme, keine B-Movies.


----------



## Witcher (12. Februar 2010)

es befindet sich auf der DVD bzw Blue ray disk ein abbild des Filmes welches durch eingabe des Codes (wird von Sony pictures usw. auf echtheit gebrüft) direkt von der DVD bzw Blue Ray auf den Pc oder ähnlich medium kopiert. Einzigster nachteil ist, das man den Code nur einmal benutzen kann. Und ja du hast recht es ist momentan noch sehr selten anzufinden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2010)

Und wie kontrollieren die das? Ich vermute, man muss beim kopieren dann online sein, um den Code "auszugeben" ?


----------



## Witcher (12. Februar 2010)

ja das ist leider die Vorraussetzung das man online ist damit diese den code überprüfen können


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, hab ich mir gedacht. Is ja auch ok., anders kann man das ja auch nicht prüfen.


----------



## Witcher (12. Februar 2010)

finds halt blos etwas blöd das man den code nur einmal benutzten darf


----------

